# A buddy's big cat



## rick59 (Mar 3, 2010)

A big cat and deer that a buddy of mine has, I built the base for him for this mount.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

that is a nice mount. i like it a lot. any idea how much that would run?


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Awesome lookin mount, very Nice !*


----------



## rick59 (Mar 3, 2010)

schben71 said:


> that is a nice mount. i like it a lot. any idea how much that would run?


I'll ask when I see him tomarrow. I have some bases to drop off there, he lives 4 houses down from me.


----------



## archeryfan (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking mount. Both animals look like prime specimens.


----------



## rick59 (Mar 3, 2010)

schben71 said:


> that is a nice mount. i like it a lot. any idea how much that would run?


Cost $6000.00 for the work.


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Wicked mount! Too cool!


----------



## jdlanger (Mar 9, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is a real sweet mount !


----------

